
Object Pascal Handbook - alekq
http://www.marcocantu.com/objectpascalhandbook/
======
616c
So does anyone on HN use Free Pascal? How do you find it. I heard some
comparisons of Nim to Pascal as its veiled resurgence.

I am novice, so be gentle. I know this might seem dumb.

~~~
amyjess
> I heard some comparisons of Nim to Pascal as its veiled resurgence.

I don't know that much about Nim, but there are a few things about it...

1\. The Nim compiler was originally written in Pascal.

2\. Nim uses Pascal-style type syntax (i.e. "name: type" rather than the
C-style "type name").

3\. Nim syntax was inspired by Python, which in turn was heavily inspired by
Modula-3, which in turn is a descendant of Pascal.

~~~
lobster_johnson
There are tons of influences from ObjectPascal:

* Range-based subtyping: You can declare a type as being an int of 1..5. Many Pascal-derived languages (Modula, Oberon, Ada) have this.

* Ranges are first-class values and can be used in loops and case statements: "for i in 0..10".

* Arrays: "array[1..5] of integer" becomes "array[1..5, int]". Nim also has open arrays, just like ObjectPascal.

* Enums. Almost exactly like Pascal.

* Sets, eg. "set[char]", which can then assign things like {"a".."z"}, almost exactly like Pascal.

* Functions like ord() and prec().

* For a long time Nim used Borland-influenced naming conventions (mainly three: TFoo for classes, PFoo for pointers to objects, FFoo for fields). Fortunately this has been deprecated.

* "var", "type" etc. being block-oriented and used to declare multiple things on separate lines.

* Functions/methods are called "procedures". (The Nim manual insists this is more correct. I'm not so sure.)

* Case insensitive identifiers.

------
_kst_
The page says "The ebook (in PDF) is currently available at part of a
promotion by Embarcadero Technologies.", but I don't see a link to a PDF file.

~~~
anta40
[http://cc.embarcadero.com/item/30018](http://cc.embarcadero.com/item/30018)

Object Pascal Handbook by Marco Cantu

Available to registered users of Delphi XE8, RAD Studio XE8, C++Builder XE8,
and Embarcadero All-Access XE This promotional item are available on XE7
purchases made after January 1, 2015 and for XE8 purchases made after April 7,
2015.

That's the link, I guess.

------
gecko
Where is the actual download link here? I feel as if I must be missing
something.

------
dragonfax
Love the cover art

